# Mass. PE Application



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 23, 2007)

So I'm in the process of getting a NCEES Record put together. The application says they will waive the fee of transmitting it the first time if you are applying for a license in a state that requires a Record.

Mass is one of those states, so I figured why not, we've got an office there, I'll apply. So I downloaded MA's comity application. You have to fill out an entire page for each engagement listed on your record. Plus they want documentation of engineering work from those engagements - plans, calcs, etc. 2/3 of mine are from a former employer where I have no access to any documentation.

What's up with that? Isn't that what the Record is for - a document of among other things, your experience?!?!? I listed 26 engagements on there, that's 26 pages I have to fill out. :angry: I see why people complain so much about comity in Mass. It looks like a real pain.

Anyone got any experience with the Mass board? They reasonable? I'm licesned in 2 other states, I can't imagine they would give me a hard time, but who knows?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 23, 2007)

VT,

I've got a license via comity app in myself.

Honestly, it is a joke. You have to send in some examples of your work and what gets me is that they limit it to 1 lb.

I sent in my app just before Thanksgiving and still haven't heard anything. I guess the "normal" proccessing time is 6 months. :angry:

I defintely feel your pain!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 23, 2007)

> Honestly, it is a joke. You have to send in some examples of your work and what gets me is that they limit it to 1 lb.


I'll print one plan sheet off on a rock and call it good.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 23, 2007)

Damn, what would a regulatory engineer like myself have to submit to get comity in Mass? Copies of the lanfdill permit I developed? Copies of our water quality standards, or the response to public comments? What about situations where you are only supervising a contractor's work, but the work is not your own? Would I submit our stormwater design manuals, with a post it note saying "I reviewed and had ultimate approval authority over this project"???

Not that I'm thinking about moving there, but just curious how they would handle a non-design engineer.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 24, 2007)

I had nothing going on at work today, so I filled out all 26 sheets corresponding to the engagements I listed on the record.

I didn't submit documentation for any project at my old job.

For the projects at the current job, I just printed out a couple plan sheets at 8.5x11, spreadsheets with flow estimates, detention basin sizing calcs, project narratives, etc.

Just a few representative sheets for each job.

I'm submitting my council record in the next day or so, so I'll send the Mass application in shortly after that.

I spoke with someone at EES that said once your application is complete with them, they turn it around in a week or two to send to the Mass board, who reviews it at their meeting. Didn't seem like 6 months to me, but that's what the website says???


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 26, 2007)

Huzzah! It's done.

I'm just making a copy of it at this point. I'll write the check tonight and put it in the mail tomorrow.

The damn thing is like 100 pages.

*Edit: I stand corrected. It's 111 pages. bump *


----------

